# The cat's fool me twice



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## white page (Jun 20, 2009)

That is one cross cat


----------



## Always Changing (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Fiver (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey, I think that cat is sprawled across my lap right now! It's Hoser's twin!

Now I'm frightened. I'm very, very frightened.


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 20, 2009)

:yikes:  Hoser's got some wicked fangs... :lol: (cute as a button though  )


----------



## Fiver (Jun 20, 2009)

He only shows them when he yawns. His motto is "Make lovesleep, not war."


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol:  He's beautiful - even if he does show his fangs when he yawns.


----------



## Fiver (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks. Expect a box from FedEx on Monday. Don't shake it; the contents may barf a hairball.


(I kid, I kid. Hoser's position in this house is quite secure, I assure you. It's just that once in a while I'd like to have my computer to myself.)


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol:  Yes, I used to have a cat and if he wasn't on the keyboard itself, he was on my arms....  And I don't have a doubt that you wouldn't give him up.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a cute cat thing happen today.  My sweet Jewel, left me a "treat".  She killed a bug and was purring and head butting me so proud and parading around the bug, then nuzzling me, like saying "look what I brought for you"

I have heard of cats doing this, but I have never seen my sweet, innocent cat do that before :blush:

Just look at that sweet face.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to get half a mouse on the doorstep from one of my cats...


----------



## Fiver (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, they tend to hog the good bits for themselves.


----------



## NicNak (Jun 20, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I used to get half a mouse on the doorstep from one of my cats...



Did you make your self some nice mouse soup?  :yuck:  



Fiver said:


> Yeah, they tend to hog the good bits for themselves.



Which good bits are those?  :crazy:  May Dr Baxter would like a recipe :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey (Jun 20, 2009)

I used to get just the head of birds...on my doorstep....Good way to start my day :yuck:


----------

